# my new girl, tinkerbell! (big pics)



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

today i went to petsmart just to look around at their fish supplies, and of course...had to stop by the betta section. i was pleasantly surprised that they all had decently clean water, and looked like they were in good condition. i saw this gorgeous little yellow girl and fell in love. i didn't have any money on me so i had to race home and get some, then raced back and picked her up. she's sooo little! i named her tinkerbell because she's teeny tiny, and cute, just like tinkerbell. right now she's in a really big pickle jar, and she looooves that tall silk plant. here's some pictures of her, sorry they're so big! what do you think she is, a veil tail?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's very pretty!!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow!! what an amazing colour,shes really pretty.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Ajsim (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice color indeed!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

BTW, your icon is hilarious!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice pure yellow. Love her!!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

thanks everyone! i'm kinda worried about her tail and anal fin, they look a little jagged. what do you guys think?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I would watch her carefully and make sure fin rot does not develop.  She is gorgeous!


----------



## eMel (Jul 21, 2009)

She is a little cutie!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

She's cute!


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

Such a pretty green color!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

yeah i'm definitely going to be keeping an eye on her  it doesn't look too bad, hopefully i caught it early enough that all she'll need is some salt baths.


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Woah, that's such a nice colour!


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

She is amazing. I didn't see a betta color like that for a while, good choice of name she does remind of Tinkerbell. >


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

She reminds me of a highlighter yellow lol! Very bright! Love her


----------

